# Rest In Peace, Skye (Non-GSD)



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

My sweet angel, Skye went to the Rainbow Bridge on April 11. She was one of the most loving dogs I have ever met in my life. Skye never met a dog, cat or human that she didn't love. She was with me for 11 years before cancer took her from me. I would like to share her story with you all.

In March we noticed she had quit eating and was dropping weight. So we took her to the vet on March 12 for a check-up, our vet ran the gambit of tests and took x-rays. Later that evening he called us and said she was extremely anemic and he saw what he thought was a mass on her spleen. He suggested we get an ultra sound done. The next day we got a phone call from the animal hospital in Santa Fe, saying to bring her in asap. Well we live 3.5 hours from there, so my wonderful husband (I was at work and couldn't get off) jumped in his truck and drove her there. After the ultra sound, it was discovered she had a large mass on her spleen and that it was bleeding. We opted to have the emergency surgery and her spleen was removed. She came home that night and then the wait for the biopsy results.

A week later they came back and it was not good. She was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. This is an aggressive form of cancer and is not curable. We were devastated by the results, we had been hoping for a miracle for her. She lived another month but during that month, she was spoiled and lived the high life. When she got sick again, it was fast. So we made the dreaded trip to the vet's office. It was the longest and quietest ride of our lives. She did go peacefully and I was there to hold her when she made the transition the Rainbow Bridge. I really miss that crazy dog. I miss hearing the garbage can lid being flipped up. I miss her coming up to me for a nuzzle. I miss watching her run around the backyard with her nose in the air (she was deaf, so she used to her nose to "hear" outside the fence). People tell me she lived a great life and was a well traveled dog ( she was born in Holland and lived in three states with us) but I would give anything to have her back in my arms.


Sorry this a little long but I wanted to share her story. Our vet said most owners don't notice the symptoms of this cancer until an organ has ruptured and it is too late. So please pay attention to your dogs habits. 

I love you Skye

February 14 2001 - April 11 2012


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry for your loss...just know that you did everything you could for her and she as well as human family members were blessed


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's such a cruel disease and takes lives so fast. Like you say, by the time you know something's wrong it's too late. So sorry you lost your beautiful girl- she was obviously well loved


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious Skye. I also have a furbaby with the same diagnosis, she was diagnosed with it on New Years and we still have her as of now and are also spoiling her everyday.

Your Skye was a beautiful girl, thank you so much for sharing her story with us.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am very sorry for your loss. :hugs:
So many of us know your pain all too well.
It's almost like every other post in the pet loss section is hemangiosarcoma.
God speed Skye. 
You are in good company up there. :rip:


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I am so sorry about Skye. It's heartbreaking when they go :hug:

It is indeed a terrible disease. We last our last dog with it, very suddenly. He was very lethargic one day and felt cold. We took him to the emergency vet and we had to have him pts there and then, as he had massive internal bleeding, due to the cancer we didn't even know he had. We were heartbroken. 
________________
Sue


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

bless her. she is in a better place now, happy healthy and still as sweet as she left you. would love to meet her someday


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss ... we grow to love them so much and it hurts when we have to say goodbye. Run free Skye.


----------

